# very young maple tree



## phinds (Mar 15, 2022)

Now, you may think at first that this is NOT a pic of a maple tree and that it is odd that I would think that it is, given that I generally can tell a maple from a walnut and could certainly be expected to tell a maple from a human.

However, my new grandson's mother's folks run a good-sized sugar shack operation up in Vermont, with quite a few thousands of sugar maple trees, and in honor of that heritage my son and his wife decided to name the boy Acer.

So, this IS a young maple tree ! 





9lbs 1oz and since parents are both quite tall I expect him to be a big'n. My son had those fat cheeks when young and now he's skinny as a rail ** and 6'3" or thereabouts. Too damned tall for me, in any case.

** actually, in the last couple of years the rail has developed an incipient pot belly

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4 | Sincere 11


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 15, 2022)

Congrats!. Hope everyone is happy and healthy

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 15, 2022)

Alrighten!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Trob115 (Mar 15, 2022)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 15, 2022)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Congrats!. Hope everyone is happy and healthy


Thanks. Yes, I should have mentioned that everyone IS happy and healthy (and already feeling the effects of not enough sleep, after only 1 day ).

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 15, 2022)

Congrats, Grandpa! I once met a family who named all of their kids after trees. I thought it was a great idea! Acer for a boy sounds particularly appropriate, strong and tall! Chuck

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 16, 2022)

Well Paul, I hope you get to hold this one more than your other. Congrats. The cheeks thing seems to run on your side so he might get the good looks as well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## T. Ben (Mar 16, 2022)

Congradulations.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Greenacres2 (Mar 16, 2022)

Awesome!! Sounds like son & wife have great roots as well. Congrats!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 10, 2022)

Congratulations to the new parents!
Your new grandson is going to be the cutest thing to ever puke on you.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JerseyHighlander (Apr 10, 2022)

Guess I missed this originally. Congratulations! 
Where in Vermont are the kids? We typically go through 4-5 gallons of maple syrup a year so I'm always hunting good sources.


----------



## phinds (Apr 11, 2022)

JerseyHighlander said:


> Guess I missed this originally. Congratulations!
> Where in Vermont are the kids? We typically go through 4-5 gallons of maple syrup a year so I'm always hunting good sources.


The daughter in law's folks live in, and she was brought up in, a small town in Vermont, the name of which I have forgotten. Only visited there once, for the wedding. Really loved her folks but we haven't been back for a visit yet.


----------



## phinds (Apr 24, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Congratulations to the new parents!
> Your new grandson is going to be the cutest thing to ever puke on you.


Nah, that would be my son.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2022)

The young maple tree is looking a bit more alert now:

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 3 | Sincere 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Apr 29, 2022)

Is the rest of the family getting as good of sleep as the sapling?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phinds (Apr 29, 2022)

Sure they are

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

